# CWAC results



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

Here is some quick info on what we decided today for seasons and such. 
60 days for ducks
zone 1) 9-29 to 11-27
zone 2) 9-29 to 11-25 split 12-8 and 9
zone 3) 10-6 to 12-2 split jan 5 and 6
canvasbacks 60 days two birds. scaup 60 days two birds. 
MVP geese 45 days
10-6 to 11-12 split 11-22 to 11-28
SJBP geese 30 days
10-6 to 10-14 split 11-22 to 12-14
Early season geese sep 1 to 15 FIVE birds a day
Late season geese jan 5 opener I missed the close date

These are not etched in stone as they will have to be approved by the "waterfowl work group" and the NRC

This was not a rubber stamp of the DNR's recomendations. It took a couple hours to get everyone to agree on duck dates with lots of voting and re-voting. Hopefully you can all find some good in it. Its tough to please everyone.


----------



## Sea Duck (Jul 9, 2001)

Is there really a chance we'll see a 60 day season with 2 bird daily limit for Canvasbacks?!?! The same season and bag limit for Cans as for Bluebills? Hmmmm.........


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

got kinda the same feed back.... BUT... what is up with the GMU's...


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Late season goose Zone III only 1/5 to 2/3 5 birds.

GMU's are retained.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I do have to say I like seeing the split moved away from New Years Eve and the overlap of goose and duck looks pretty good.
Wish it started a little later,but I can live with it


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the info. I think it is about what we expected. If the population updates are correct also it should be another good year.:coolgleam


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

uh-oh 



Seems odd to me that duck and geese wouldn't open together for Zone I and II

This framework actually does me a huge favor: Now I know for sure where I'll be hunting ducks this december!! 

("Oh Cannnn- a - da...) :evil:


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

Branta.... Spoke with the folks at the Oaks and they said the opener has still not been set... that was on Thursday... any news... they are thinking the Sept22nd...


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

I have the 2007 Mi hunting and trapping guide and in there it states that the early goose season limit is 3??? Any explanation for the mix up? Why would they print the dates and limits when they have not been approved???


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

10-6!!!!!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol:

thats gay.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

DB- You're right. MOst likely the 22nd

Lab1 - that's last years guide they don't print this years until the seasons set (and usually right before the season starts!) 

moving the cans to 2 and BB's still 2 should make some layout boys happy. (there were rumors of 1 BB this year)


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

Branta said:


> DB- moving the cans to 2 and BB's still 2 should make some layout boys happy. (there were rumors of 1 BB this year)


Like this one!!!

Problem is I have a hard enough time killing one Can that I can't much imagine two in the same day! LOL

I just wish that the Zone 3 opener would be moved back a week, maybe two.


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

> Lab1 - that's last years guide they don't print this years until the seasons set (and usually right before the season starts!)


That was what I thought until I looked at the front cover that states the dates of Aug.1, 2007 through July 31, 2008?? I picked up the book from the DNR today.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

lab1 said:


> That was what I thought until I looked at the front cover that states the dates of Aug.1, 2007 through July 31, 2008?? I picked up the book from the DNR today.


I only go by the paper printed waterfowl guide myself, didn't even realize there was any waterfowl related info in the Michigan Fall Hunting Guide.

But since the seasons for waterfowl are not set in stone from year to year I can't imagine why they'd pay to print it in the MI Guide. 

Are you sure there isn't an asterisk that says "seasons subject to change per the CWAC decision each fall"? If there isn't something like that stated I can see how folks could not realize this.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

zone 1 & 2 on 9/29


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Just read the section on early goose season. Nothing in there that says "subject too". I dont recall last years guide stating dates or limits for this season-I dont have last years guide to check. This could cause some confusion and I think I will be carrying the waterfowl guide with me, if indeed it is a 5 bird/day limit. I would not want a DNR officer arguing limits. 

PS--This is really bothering me, I cant sleep.:lol::lol:


----------



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

The early goose season dates and bag limits are always in the Hunting and Trapping Guide....if you say you got the new one already im sure thats what it is then....Maybe? LOL


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

the DNR has posted the regs on-line also for 07-08 and the early season regs are on page 28... 3 birds....


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Am I missing something off the dnr page cause i sure cant find where it says 07 - 08 rules and regs all I can find is LAST YEARS .
This is wait i read when i go to the dnr page 
Migratory Bird Hunting 
&#8226; 2007 Waterfowl Reserved Hunt Application Guide 

&#8226; 2006 Waterfowl Managed Area Weekly Waterfowl Counts 

&#8226; 2006-2007 Michigan Waterfowl Hunting Guide 

&#8226; 2006-2007 Michigan Waterfowl Hunting Guide (HTML) 

&#8226; NRC Approves 2006 Waterfowl Regulations 

&#8226; 2006 Michigan Waterfowl Reserved Hunt Application Guide 

&#8226; 2006 Youth Waterfowl Weekend 

&#8226; How Hunters Can Help 

&#8226; Report Bird Bands 

&#8226; 2005 Waterfowl Harvest Survey 

&#8226; 2004 Waterfowl Harvest Survey 






&#8226; License and Waterfowl Stamp Requirements 

&#8226; Joint State-Federal Waterfowl Hunting Regulations 

&#8226; General Rules 

&#8226; Harvest Information Program (HIP) 

&#8226; Waterfowl Hunt Zones 

&#8226; Migratory Bird Hunting Hours 






&#8226; Ducks & Mergansers 
Youth Waterfowl Weekend (Ages 10 - 15): Sept. 16 - 17
Regular Season: 
North Zone: Sept. 30 - Nov. 28, 2006
Middle Zone: Sept. 30 - Nov. 26 and Dec. 2 - Dec. 3, 2006
South Zone: Oct. 7 - Dec. 3, 2006 and Dec. 31 - Jan. 1, 2007

&#8226; Coots & Moorhens 
Youth Waterfowl Weekend (Ages 10 - 15): Sept. 16 - 17
Regular Season: 
North Zone: Sept. 30 - Nov. 28, 2006
Middle Zone: Sept. 30 - Nov. 26 and Dec. 2 - Dec. 3, 2006
South Zone: Oct. 7 - Dec. 3, 2006 and Dec. 31 - Jan. 1, 2007


&#8226; Common Snipe & Rails 
Statewide: Sept. 15 - Nov. 14, 2006

&#8226; Canada Geese 
Youth Waterfowl Weekend (Ages 10 - 15): Sept. 16 - 17
Early Season (See p. 28 and 29 in Hunting Guide for specific locations): 
Zone 1 and Huron, Tuscola, and Saginaw Counties: Sept. 1 - 10
Zone 3 and remainder of Zone 2: Sept. 1 - 15
Regular Season:
Upper Peninsula MVP Zone: Sept. 18 - Nov. 6, 2006
Lower Peninsula MVP Zone: ept. 30 - Oct. 29 and Nov. 23 - Dec. 12, 2006
Southern James Bay Zone: Oct. 7 - 16 and Nov. 23 - Dec. 12
Late Season:
South Zone (excluding local GMUs): Dec. 31, 2006 - Jan. 29, 2007

&#8226; Other Geese 
Statewide: Sept. 23 - Dec. 4, 2006

ALL LAST YEARS DATES


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

The regs listed in the 2007 hunting guide are printed long before the flyway council meets and the feds give the limits and criteria. The upswing of the local Giants allowed us to go back to 5 birds in the early season. This was under the recomendation of Dave Luukkonen, Michigans goose specialist. Thsi fits the criteria and I would expect the work group and the NRC to go along with this recomendation. It was voted on 15-1 in favor of the 5 bird limit. 

The opener for zone 3 went back and forth between oct 6 and oct 13. It was real close as to which we would get. The guys from representative groups are told to vote a certain way and they would not waiver. There are huge advantages to both openers. The vast majority of duck hunters hunt in the early season and taper off as the season goes by. Most of the teal and wood duck harvests are early. Everyone wants to see the most oportunity for all hunters. Besides this mirrors last season and there were very few complaints about the season openers. Die hard cold weather hunters are the ones who would like to see it open later. Maybe next year we can get our way. 

As for the the north two zones opening together- The people from those zones dont like to see the huge influx of hunters for an opener in each zone. This spreads them out more. Besides the impact on great lakes mallard populations is greater with three openers. 

Like I said before hopefully we can all find some good in it and not be too disapointed. At least we got 60 days.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> Unfortunately, this is going to be a losing battle...there are too many "fair" weather waterfowl hunters out there and it is my guess the DNR does the earlier season to try to keep particapation up when it comes to waterfowl hunting. I would speculate about the all the reasoning behind that but I will say the DNR is probably not listening to the guys that are out there hunting ducks and geese day in and day out through out the season...JMO.
> 
> 
> Chad


I totally agree with you Chad.
How many guys do you see when the weather is dry and warm, when you know hunting will be marginal?...I see tons personally...when it get's cold,rainy and "ducky" the hunting is better and I see few hunters,most of the ones I do see are friends of mine:lol:


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

yep. most my non-hunting friends and co-workers come to expect that i won't be at work on days like those


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Somehow, some way, I want a 9-day late season. I believe Shoveler was going to lobby for it, the Saginaw Bay types still rule the roost though. I'm telling you the 2-day season costs us SO much in terms of season flexibility. Those are 2 great days, but if we got our heads together and bitch loud and long enough, someone is bound to listen sooner or later. 

What's the harm of giving the diehards their own season?????


Oh well, it probably won't ever happen until the Bay returns to its rightful place- Zone II. 

Whatever the case, it's looking to be a good fall, and I can't wait!


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

It has been my opinion for awhile that the lower peninsula, for ducks, should be split east and west...I recall last year in Dec. after the season went out, seeing A LOT of mallards, blacks, and other hearty ducks...and after that "nice" spot of weather in about mid-Dec. the drivers moved in heavily. I recall an awesome diver hunt during the split in January...stuff like that makes me wonder sometimes. But heres to eclipse drake mallards, wood ducks, ball sweat, and mosquito repellant for early Oct.



Chad


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

Nothing like a tailgate shot of a bunch of eclipse drakes.

Ballsweat SUCKS :rant:

But they all taste the same, and the duck numbers appear decent to me this year.

Brian


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

I made a mistake guys, The early season for is still a 3 bird limit. Sorry for causing anyone to loose sleep.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

orion said:


> I made a mistake guys, The early season for is still a 3 bird limit. Sorry for causing anyone to loose sleep.


*What the....

forget it then. 

If that's true, I'm not going!*


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

The early season for is still a 3 bird limit. Sorry for causing anyone to loose sleep


SLEEP.... Who can sleep... 23 days and counting...


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

So are they still recommending 5 for the late season?


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

I believe that is true Griz... as I understand the 5 is OK'd....


----------



## Shoveler (Mar 17, 2001)

5 is still being recommended for the late season.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

orion said:


> I made a mistake guys, The early season for is still a 3 bird limit. Sorry for causing anyone to loose sleep.


 
No five bird limit :help:

now what Am i going to do the rest of the morning hmm maybe ill


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

Branta,

You have mentioned about goose opening in the traditional Zone I, II, III. The regular goose season does not follow the Michigan DNR zones. They are set by the Feds for MVP and SJBP. The proposal at the Flyway meetings this year was to eliminate the Feds zones and manage geese as a whole not micro manage. When that got poo-pooed by the Atlantic Flyway who Co-Manages the SJBP specie. We had to go back to the traditional GMU's and open the seasons per MVP and SJBP. If the regular goose season opened on the 29th it would open all the way down to St Joe on the west side which would have shooting in the marsh a week before duck opener. We all agreed that having goose just before the duck opener educates and pushes ducks to places they are less accessible.

Also the bag limits for goose are:
Early: 3 birds
Regular: 2 birds
Late: 5 birds

Ken


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Yeah, I'm an idiot. I had that brought to my attention after the fact. I totally spaced that the geese would revert back to MVP/SJBP mngmnt restrictions.

I say do it anyways - there's no ducks in SWLM anyways!


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Branta said:


> there's no ducks in SWLM anyways!


Do coots count??? :lol: How about lawn darts??? 



Chad


----------



## shark6 (Jun 28, 2005)

Ive been telling all my friends that the slaughter was on


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Why the hell cant we get a split. Im talkin more then 2 days, that is not a split. start a little early(well not any earlyer then what we have been getting) then shut it down for a couple weeks and then pick it back up. the weather hasnt been they great the last couple of seasons. last season i was huntin geese over open water until the end of the late season.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

Duck-Hunter said:


> Why the hell cant we get a split. Im talkin more then 2 days, that is not a split.


It was mentioned about a longer split. And if was just later in December Saginaw would probably not be able to hunt it. If in January it would be better to sacrifice 2 days instead of a week for risk of freeze up.

Ken


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

a week later would have been rad, but im just glad to see i have something to kill still while sitting in a layout boat.


----------



## Sea Duck (Jul 9, 2001)

My theory on the Zone 3 60 season dates: There's a huge investment in the killing fields (cropped and flooded fields at the managed areas), and if they're open from early October through early December, the probability is very good that they'll be huntable for all 60 days, resulting in maximum return on that investment. Any later in December and all or at least part of the managed fields will be iced out, and all that investment is just sitting there covered with snow and ice. That's my opinion on why you'll never see much of the Zone 3 duck season in December.


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

Sea Duck said:


> My theory on the Zone 3 60 season dates: There's a huge investment in the killing fields (cropped and flooded fields at the managed areas), and if they're open from early October through early December, the probability is very good that they'll be huntable for all 60 days, resulting in maximum return on that investment. Any later in December and all or at least part of the managed fields will be iced out, and all that investment is just sitting there covered with snow and ice. That's my opinion on why you'll never see much of the Zone 3 duck season in December.


I totally agree with you Sea Duck, but after the first 30 days of the season it goes from 150+ parties to 10-20. Most of your last 30 days guys at the managed areas are buying the seasonal pass anyway so its not like there making any money on them. The prices for the managed area is a joke anyway it should be more, they dont make anything off those draws, in all actuallity they lose money. I will admit though that towards the end of the season if there is a big storm you will see a few more at the draws.


----------



## Sea Duck (Jul 9, 2001)

Sean, I've never seen the budgets for any of the managed areas, but have to believe they are not money makers and run deep in the red. I suspect that you're right and that the fees collected at the duck bingos come nowhere near covering the costs associated with maintaining those properties. That's exactly why it wouldn't make any sense to split the season or delay the season start and lose any of those 60 days to ice-up. The money from the daily or season permits isn't the return on the investment, it's actually the hunting done on the properties - number of hunters, number of hunter days, number of ducks/geese harvested, etc. I don't want to hijack this thread into a managed fields discussion, but they really are a huge investment and any loss of hunting days in those fields due to ice-up is viewed as lost hunting opportunity, which means you're not getting the maximum hunting potential out of that investment. I don't hunt the duck bingo fields, but as long as the state has that kind of an investment made in them, I personally don't want to see season dates set that will result in freeze-out on the managed fields. 

As long as we have 60 day seasons, it isn't too big of a deal, but if the framework changes and we drop down to 45 day seasons, it really gets interesting. I remember the old days with the "late split" being 4 days at Thanksgiving.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Sea Duck said:


> Sean, I've never seen the budgets for any of the managed areas, but have to believe they are not money makers and run deep in the red. I suspect that you're right and that the fees collected at the duck bingos come nowhere near covering the costs associated with maintaining those properties. That's exactly why it wouldn't make any sense to split the season or delay the season start and lose any of those 60 days to ice-up. The money from the daily or season permits isn't the return on the investment, it's actually the hunting done on the properties - number of hunters, number of hunter days, number of ducks/geese harvested, etc. I don't want to hijack this thread into a managed fields discussion, but they really are a huge investment and any loss of hunting days in those fields due to ice-up is viewed as lost hunting opportunity, which means you're not getting the maximum hunting potential out of that investment. I don't hunt the duck bingo fields, but as long as the state has that kind of an investment made in them, I personally don't want to see season dates set that will result in freeze-out on the managed fields.
> 
> As long as we have 60 day seasons, it isn't too big of a deal, but if the framework changes and we drop down to 45 day seasons, it really gets interesting. I remember the old days with the "late split" being 4 days at Thanksgiving.


i have seen the numbers. its scary they still exist to be honest. and yes this is why we have to deal with mosquito's early on....optimum hunter participation falls under those dates. I can't stand the early hunting but no use fighting it because it will just hurt our public hunting lands (less participation means less $$$ put toward those lands/areas)


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

Sea Duck said:


> Sean, I've never seen the budgets for any of the managed areas, but have to believe they are not money makers and run deep in the red. I suspect that you're right and that the fees collected at the duck bingos come nowhere near covering the costs associated with maintaining those properties. That's exactly why it wouldn't make any sense to split the season or delay the season start and lose any of those 60 days to ice-up. The money from the daily or season permits isn't the return on the investment, it's actually the hunting done on the properties - number of hunters, number of hunter days, number of ducks/geese harvested, etc. I don't want to hijack this thread into a managed fields discussion, but they really are a huge investment and any loss of hunting days in those fields due to ice-up is viewed as lost hunting opportunity, which means you're not getting the maximum hunting potential out of that investment. I don't hunt the duck bingo fields, but as long as the state has that kind of an investment made in them, I personally don't want to see season dates set that will result in freeze-out on the managed fields.
> 
> As long as we have 60 day seasons, it isn't too big of a deal, but if the framework changes and we drop down to 45 day seasons, it really gets interesting. I remember the old days with the "late split" being 4 days at Thanksgiving.



 When you said huge investment I though you were talking on the money aspect. Getting the maximum hunting potential is important I totally agree.


----------



## Trippin' Dipsies (May 7, 2003)

OCT 6th (Zone 3):rant:

Gee, I wonder why so many hens are shot the in the first week...........


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

Trippin' Dipsies said:


> OCT 6th (Zone 3):rant:
> 
> Gee, I wonder why so many hens are shot the in the first week...........


i agree that its hard to tell, ive shot drakes with 2 green feathers on their heads...but not saying its gonna be the general pattern, has any one else noticed that alot of birds are coloring up already? i had 3 un mistakeable drakes in the pond behind my apartment last night..suprised the hell out of me.


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

flockshot said:


> i agree that its hard to tell, ive shot drakes with 2 green feathers on their heads...but not saying its gonna be the general pattern, has any one else noticed that alot of birds are coloring up already? i had 3 un mistakeable drakes in the pond behind my apartment last night..suprised the hell out of me.


Haven't noticed that, Ill keep my eye on it. I have seen a lot of ducks on any ponds swamps etc that I have drove by. More than normal thats a good sign.


----------

